# Lets See your MOderns!



## SirenFarms (Nov 23, 2008)

Well i am in love with modern shetlands and am very into graphic design




I would love to see all of your beautiful ponies you have! Especially Michigan ponies!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 23, 2008)

I have been wanting to add a modern but just really fit on into the barn, and onto the trailer for next year. I would love to have one to show one day, i have a filly i wouldn't mind crossing to the right stallion to get a nice modern out of though...so maybe down the road, maybe next spring..we will see.


----------



## [email protected] River (Nov 23, 2008)

We are fairly new to the Shetland world, but have amassed a nice little herd over the past 3 years. It all started with 2 Michigan ponies, Michigans My Aching Heart(a.k.a. Abby) and Michigans Hart of an Apache(now owned by Jennifer Radoi - Sweet Opal). Both of those ponies gave us a wonderful introduction to Congress and the Ohio Worlds and taught my brother how to show ponies.

Here is our Abby:






My brother became addicted to Moderns, so we added more to our family.

SRF Thisizit - 2008 Congress and World Champion Mare - Over)






Dun Haven Captivation -






and

My brothers road pony that joined our family last year, AGs Hi-Lee Extreme:






We have 2 others, TAMs Little Darling(2008 Reserve Grand Champion Mare - Over at Congress and Worlds) and High Rolling Success(2008 Congress Grand Champion - Under).

I am starting to see why these Moderns are so addictive...... The movement and grace of a large horse in a 44" package....


----------



## TomEHawk (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't have any Michigan ponies, ( though I do plan to aquire a broodmare or two), but we still have some real good moderns anyways.






This is RFP Time Is Money. He has been a modern halter champion and a 2 time reserve roadster champion. He is one of the few RFP bred ponies that is ASPC/AMHR.






This isn't my pony, but one I've trained for RFP. He is the 2008 Modern Gelding Grand Champion, RFP The Time Has Come.






This is a former Congress reserve grand champion modern pleasure mare, (now in the broodmare herd & for sale), Excaliber's Where's My Change?






This is former Congress grand champion modern pleasure stallion, D&S Tom E. Hawk. Tommy is also a former reserve grand champion modern pleasure driver and a 4-time PtHA World champion.






This is 2-time reserve grand champion modern stallion under champion, Excaliber's Knights & Days. He has also been a reserve harness champion.






This is my son showing his youth modern mare, RFP Every Cotton Pickin Time.

That is about all the pictures I have for now. Hope you like to look at them.


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Nov 24, 2008)

We have had Modern ponies for several years now and are completely in love with them!!! Our yearling filly has been burning up the show ring! I can't wait to get this little lady driving and see where she takes us.

This year she has managed 6 Grand Championships, and 2 reserve Grands. Tammy needs only 1 Grand as a 2 year old and 21 points for her halter HOF.

Tammy goes back to Michigan's Heart Breaker (grand dam), Spit ~N~ Image and Don-Wan's Simple Simon


----------



## JeanH (Nov 25, 2008)

I wanted to add the Modern Shetlands past and present proudly owned and shown by Howard Stables:

Hot Hot Heat HOF

2008 World Grand Champion ASPR Country Pleasure, 2008 Congress Grand Champion ASPR Country Pleasure, 2007 Modern Pleasure Performance Pony of the Year, 2007 ASPC All-Star Modern Pleasure Gelding, 2007 ASPC All-Star Modern Open Formal Pleasure Driving, 2006 Modern Pleasure Performance Pony of the Year, 2007 Congress Grand Champion Formal Pleasure, 2006 World Grand Champion Formal Pleasure, 2006 Congress Grand Champion Formal Pleasure, 2005 World Reserve Grand Champion Formal Pleasure, 2005 Congress Reserve Grand Champion Formal Pleasure, 2004 World Grand Champion Formal Pleasure, 2004 Congress Grand Champion Formal Pleasure






Created in His Image HOF, Son of Spit-N-Image, Harness Stallion






Pony Vista's Hot Shot, Modern Pleasure Stallion






HS Bay Rum, Roadster






Modern Shetland's of Howard Stables Past

Tamerlane's Golden Rose HOF 1973, 1966 and 1967 Congress Roadster Champion






Bar G's Stoney HOF 1985, Congress Champion Model Stallion






Silver Blazer HOF 1986






Knight's Captain Courageous HOF 1992, 1988 Congress Open Roadster Champion






Promises to Please HOF 1995, 1985 Congress Junior Mare Champion






Jean


----------



## Howard Stables (Nov 25, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]On The West Coast . . .[/SIZE]

Howard Stables has been involved in Shetland Ponies for over 30 years. After a break in the show ring for about 10 years, we returned to the show ring in 2007.

Here are some of our current Champions . . .



[SIZE=12pt]Hot Hot Heat[/SIZE]


2008 World & Congress Grand Champion

ASPR Country Pleasure

Hall of Fame Halter and Modern Formal Pleasure

2006 & 2007 Modern Performance Pony of the Year


Thank You Cathy and Sabrina Brubaker for allowing Hank to come to the West Coast!

He has been everything we expected plus more!








[SIZE=12pt]Created In His Image[/SIZE]

Son of Sipt-N-Image

Hall of Fame Halter and Harness


[SIZE=14pt]Here are some of our past Champions . . .[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Bar G's Stoney[/SIZE]

Congress Champion

Hall of Fame Halter







[SIZE=12pt]Silver Blazer[/SIZE]

Hall of Fame Harness







[SIZE=12pt]Knights Captain Courageous[/SIZE]

Congress Champion

Hall of Fame Roadster







[SIZE=12pt]Promises to Please[/SIZE]

Hall of Fame Halter

[SIZE=14pt]If you would like to see more check out our website - [/SIZE]
Howard Stables (www.HowardStables.com)
Howard Stables is sponsoring a clinic with . . .

Amber Kildow-Montgomery March 7-8, 2009

at Howard Stables in Beaverton, Oregon
It will include both Shetlands and Miniature Horses in halter and performance.

Email Kathy - [email protected] for more information.
It is OPEN to EVERYONE!
Howard Stable (as a benefit for Michael's Place - www.michaelsplace.org) is also proud to announce the creation of two shows for 2009.





OREGON INVITATIONAL SHOW SERIES

Spring Classic

May 8-10, 2009

Linn Co Fairgrounds

Albany, Oregon
Summer Classic

July 3-5, 2009

Yamhill Co Fairgrounds

McMinnville, Oregon



[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

Both of these shows will be ASPC/AMHR/ASPR (pending) Rated with Multiple Judges. Please contact Kathy - [email protected] for more information.
Thank you.

Kathy and Marvin & Kash

Howard Stables

"Where Dreams Become Reality"

20299 SW Scholls Ferry Rd

Beaverton, Oregon 97007

(503) 816-4156 FAX (503) 628-4547

Website: www.HowardStables.com


----------



## Howard Stables (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry for the double post.

I had asked my sister, Jean, who now lives in Wyoming to post for me as I didn't know how.

When I figured out how, I posted and she must have posted at the same time before I could let her know that I did.

Kathy

Howard Stables

"Where Dreams Become Reality"

20299 SW Scholls Ferry Rd

Beaverton, Oregon 97007

(503) 816-4156 FAX (503) 628-4547

Website: www.HowardStables.com


----------



## SirenFarms (Nov 25, 2008)

GORGEOUS everyone!

I was wondering. Do the shetland people get pro shots taken of their ponies, like the mini people do?


----------

